# FS: Shrimp sale 75 cent shrimps for sale all items price dropped



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Please read : ) all sold thanks


----------



## mojorisin35 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have one already but this is a smoking deal!!! Free bumb somebody grab this!


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Is there a lid to the tank? If there is I'd like it!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks rimless, likely wouldn't have a lid.


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Sunday bump day : )


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

snailies3 said:


> Is there a lid to the tank? If there is I'd like it!


Lid for a tank that size is about $10 custom cut at a glass shop.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great set up, wish I had more room... And at this low of a price, this is just a total tease.


----------



## icecool (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Marko. Can you send me a PM when you clear your inbox? Thanks!


----------



## mojorisin35 (Mar 25, 2013)

You wouldn't be coming through kamloops anytime soon would you.


----------



## houta (Apr 16, 2011)

PM sent, but your Box is full..


----------



## J860730 (Apr 23, 2013)

Pm sent 
Thx


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Weekend bumpppp


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Part out begins


----------



## MrG (May 5, 2013)

Those powders! I need those powders!


----------



## trixy (Feb 2, 2011)

i would be in interested in the powder too


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Thursday bump


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Sunday bumpity day


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Sunday bumpity bumps


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

weekend bump still have 50 shrimp


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Weekend bump


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Weekend fire sale 75 cent shrimps for sale : 0


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

I would like some shrimp, but don't get out to Vancouver often, I'll keep watching this post until I can lol, you seem to keep it updated.


----------



## hdpc (Mar 27, 2013)

Would like to pick up 10. Tried to pm you but your inbox is full


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Your inbox has been full all weekend. I would still really like some if you have some available. Thanks.


----------



## pat7671 (Jan 23, 2013)

Your box is full, I'm interested in the shrimp. PM me.


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Woops hadn't realized my inbox was full : )


----------

